# MIDI e Iluminacion



## fcaballerog (Ene 29, 2008)

Gracias de ante mano por la ayuda, mi nombre es Francisco Caballero, soy de las Palmas de g. C. he estudiado electronica pero de esto hace ya muchos años, eso no kita para entender esquemas y poder montarlos pero si k es verdad que no se diseñarlos.

Tengo en casa montado un estudio musical con Synthetizadores y demas, mi pregunta es la siguiente.

como puedo montar un circuito que conectado a un MIDI cada nota dispare una Lampara Estroboscopica, quiero decir, en un teclado de 5 octavas, cada vez que pulse una nota se dispare una lampara estroboscopica por cada nota midi, se que las notas midi manda un pulso diferente por cada nota, pero no se mucho mas.
si alguien puede ayudarme, gracias a todos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 29, 2008)

Los comandos midi son como el canal serie del PC, cada nota tiene un codigo y funciona a 31kbauds.

Hay mucha información y montajes pero todos con algun micro, por lo que ya saber con lo que te toca lidiar, con los PIC o los ATMEL.

googlea un poco : light midi controller pic  
Por ejemplo
http://www.mindspring.com/~jlittle/picstuff.html
http://www.audiomulch.com/midipic/


----------

